# What a crappy toy



## Big Don (Aug 10, 2011)

Doggie Doo Game    
Nearly every child in the universe finds humor in doo doo and other bodily functions, the inspiration behind this hilarious game!  Roll the dice and take turns feeding the doggie personalized cookies made from a special cookie cutter  but then watch out! Doggie doo doo on the lawn  and someone needs to clean it up! The player to reach 3 droppings on their scoop first wins the game! Nominated 2010 Toy of the Year in the Netherlands. Check out the Doggie Doo Game website here, and the YouTube channel here  Goliath Games









> Nominated 2010 Toy of the Year in the Netherlands.


 WTF? The Dutch are weird...


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 10, 2011)

That is just disturbing.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 10, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> That is just disturbing.


Isn't it? I nearly choked on my soda when I saw the commercial on TV.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like something that would be popular at University


----------



## crushing (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Doggie Doo Game
> Nearly every child in the universe finds humor in doo doo and other bodily functions, [...]



This reminds me of my three year old nephew just this Monday night.  We were at a lake for my niece's birthday party and my nephew started wading out in to the water and noticed something near his feet.  He picked up, looked at it and exclaimed, "Well, it isn't pooh!" and threw the snail shell back in to the water.


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 10, 2011)

That is so disturbing and so funny at the same time.


----------

